# All The X58 / Core i7 BIOS Screenshots You Could Possibly Want



## AuDioFreaK39 (Oct 5, 2008)

Intel Core i7 965 Extreme + Intel Intel Smackover DX58SO BIOS Screenshots!

*www.abload.de/img/079i7.jpg

*www.abload.de/img/0109g.jpg

*www.abload.de/img/08j8s.jpg

*www.abload.de/img/04cqv.jpg

*www.abload.de/img/03dd8.jpg

*update*  more BIOS screens:

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/32.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/33.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/34.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/35.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/36.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/37.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/38.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/39.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/40.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/41.JPG


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Oct 5, 2008)

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/42.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/43.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/44.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/45.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/46.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/47.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/48.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/49.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/50.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/51.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/52.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/53.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/54.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/55.JPG

*www.coolaler.com.tw/coolalercbb/INTEL_I7_EXTREME965_X58/56.JPG


Source:  *coolaler.com*


now someone needs to explain to me what over half of these settings even do..


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 5, 2008)

Whats the use............


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 5, 2008)

i think there exists a word known as *" THUMBNAILS "*


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Well..If i'm not wrong...the 2nd pic(1st ic of bios) sow TRIPLE CHANNEL DDR3 RAM omg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 6, 2008)

some mod please add bandwidth warning. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

hehe...use oonly 1GB of my 2GB limit monthly..so no problem for me hehe


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I visit this thread, and instantly 5 MB is consumed. I know it's not much, but if this sort of thing goes on, then I'll be well over my limits at the end of the month.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

I din realize...y 5 mb..it took me 20s for loading..and i noe my connection doesn't download 5mb per 20s


----------

